# iphone stuck, USB charging/syncing not working, but firewire charges



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

I have an unlocked 1.1.1 iphone that won't boot. I bought it cheap, knowing it was bricked, hoping to be able to fix it myself. Seller said it was unlocked using an online service, but a month later, the usb connection didn't work he removed a file called lockdownd, which ended up bricking the phone. 

When turned on, it loads the Apple logo screen and just stays there, after a few minutes the animated circle appears faintly below the Apple logo, the screen flickers to white and the iPhone reboots itself only to fall into the same constant loop. 

Tried connecting via usb but my MBP won't recognize it or charge it. I am able to charge the iphone via MBP or wall charger using my ipod firewire cable. This leads me to think it's a software problem that has disabled the usb capabilities of the iphone. I called a few local repair places and they said it could need a logic board replacement, but doesn't make sense to me knowing that firewire works. 

I've tried in vain to put the iphone into dfu mode, trying various different techniques, but no dice. Even tried the same methods connected to a pc and still nothing. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------

